# struggling to conceive



## marie21 (Jan 4, 2015)

me and my husband have been married for 4 years and have been trying for a baby since, but still no sign of pregnancy!!   we have a had a fair few false alarms such as very late periods or missing periods all together! i am just wondering what i should do! any advice or personal experiences you would like to share with me would be much appreciated. thank you Marie


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you been to see your GP yet? Most will start doing tests if it's over 12 months ttc (6 months if you are over 35). Both your husband and you need some basic tests: blood tests for your hormones, sperm analysis for your husband, and maybe an ultrasound for you.

I went to my GP after 12 months and they were really good and understanding.

Good luck xxx


----------



## marie21 (Jan 4, 2015)

i will make an appointment tomorrow thank you for your help xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck honey 

Maybe in the meantime have a look around the different pages. We have a really useful guide section that might he useful, it explains some of the testing and treatment offered, and also some of the tests and hormones:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=181.0

When you go to your appointment it's really good to have the details of your menstrual cycle to hand because they need to schedule blood tests and things. They will also want to check that you are having intercourse every 2 to 3 days, and will ask that you take folic acid (or a pre-conception vitamin, or multi vitamin)

Xxx


----------



## loublou82 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm 32 and me and my partner have been trying to conceive for about 2 years. I haven't been to the doctors yet because we went through a bit of a blip ( I was getting a bit to obsessed shall we say). My partner wants use to carry on getting on track and if no luck by April to go the doctors. 

I'm a bit nervous about what tests the doctors do. Could anyone that has gone through this tell me what tests they do for women.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Initial tests for women are blood tests on certain cycle days: If you don't have a regular cycle they can do them anytime. they may also do a transvaginal ultrasound. Your partner will need a sperm analysis. These are all done through your GP.

The fertility department at the hospital may do a hysterescopy, lap, or hsg. But, everywhere is different and their approach will depend on your results and their policy.

Good luck xxx


----------

